# Benötige Beratung für den Kauf eines XC Bikes bis 2000€



## Dr.Downhilll (25. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

da ich auf der Suche nach einem XC Bike für bis zu 2000€ bin, wollte ich hier mal nach eurem Rat fragen. 

Zur Auswahl habe ich mir die folgenden Bikes ausgesucht: 

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-slx-9-0.html

https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/focus-raven-evo-x0036837
Das Focus Bike bin ich bereits gefahren und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Danach habe ich mich an den Laptop gesetzt und etliche Tests gelesen, in welchen das Canyon eben meist sehr gut abschneidet, deshalb habe ich das auch noch mit in die Auswahl genommen. 

Ich bin auch offen für ganze neue Vorschläge. 
Bevorzugt fahre ich auf der Straße oder auch einmal auf Kies- bzw. Wald-wegen.
Am liebsten hätte ich gerne ein neues Fahrrad und kein Gebrauchtes und auf jeden Fall 29".

Viele Grüße und danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Deleted 149952 (25. August 2018)

https://www.canyon.com/road/inflite/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Downhilll (25. August 2018)

rmog schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/road/inflite/


Danke für die Antwort aber ich suche ein XC Bike und kein Rennrad. Mit dem Bike möchte ich auch ab und zu einen Wanderweg hinunter fahren.


----------



## boxy (25. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort aber ich suche ein XC Bike und kein Rennrad. Mit dem Bike möchte ich auch ab und zu einen Wanderweg hinunter fahren.




Aus der Prodkutbeschreibung:



> Das Inflite begeistert *Cyclocross-Athleten* und alle, die ein betont sportliches Trainingsgerät oder Winterbike suchen.



Mit dem kannst auch mal nen Wanderweg hinunter fahren


----------



## maik76 (25. August 2018)

Das vorgestellte Bike passt aber zu deiner Beschreibung was du damit fahren willst.


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (25. August 2018)

boxy schrieb:


> Aus der Prodkutbeschreibung:
> 
> 
> 
> Mit dem kannst auch mal nen Wanderweg hinunter fahren



Vielen dank für die antworten! Das ist natürlich auch richtig und das möchte ich auch gar nicht bestreiten allerdings möchte ich gerne bei einem XC bleiben. Das Cyclocross ist mir für meine Begriffe ein wenig zu sportlich, da ich auch gerne Mal eine entspannte (Komfortable) Tour nach Feierabend mit meiner Frau machen möchte und nicht unbedingt nur aus Trainingszwecken mit dem Rad fahre. 
Davon abgesehen was haltet ihr von den beiden Rädern?


----------



## Bejak (25. August 2018)

Hier noch eine interessante Alternative: Radon Jealous AL 9.0, das gibts entweder mit 27,5 1x12 oder 29 2x11: https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous-al/ - Ich habe den Vorgänger ZR-Race 9.0SE 29 2x11 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Man kann sehr schnell damit unterwegs sein, Steigungen machen Spaß und runter kommt man damit auch wieder. Mein Fokus liegt aber weniger auf Asphaltstrecken, sonst würde ich wohl eher einen Cyclocross, Gravelbike oder gar ein Rennrad fahren. 

Für 150 mehr als dein Limit wäre auch Carbonrahmen möglich, aber das Jaleous 8.0 ist sonst nicht ganz so gut ausgestattet wie das etwa 450 günstigere Jealous AL 9.0. https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/jealous/


----------



## mcmoskito (25. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> ....
> Davon abgesehen was haltet ihr von den beiden Rädern?



Beides sicher alles andere als schlechte Räder. Welches dir besser liegt, können wir so nicht beantworten. Der größte Unterschied liegt halt darin, dass das Focus nen Kohlerahmen hat (und sicher keinen schlechten). Geo ist halt in Bezug auf die gleichen Größen auch nen Tick anders. Wenn ich mich auch dabei nicht vertan habe, ist das Focus auch im Netz sogar noch 200 Euro günstiger zu haben.

Ansonsten: wo sollen wir beginnen? Solide HTs um 2000 Taler gibt‘s wie Sand am Meer. Wenn du das Focus aber bereits mal gefahren bist, du dich wohl gefühlt hast und es dir auch sonst gut gefällt: was spricht gegen zugreifen? Gefallen ist oft mehr wert als irgendwo mal 150 Taler gespart oder „nur“ SLX statt XT-Bremsen oder sowas. Und was die Tests angeht: Klar, jeder schaut schon mal drauf, man sollte das aber nicht zu hoch hängen. Ich bezweifele auch einfach mal, dass das Raven in irgend nem Test schlecht abschneiden würde. 
Solltest du auf die Gewichte schielen: wäre ich bei Canyon etwas vorsichtig mit der Angabe. Die 11,8 beim Raven klingen dagegen mehr als realistisch, wahrscheinlich wiegen die Laufräder ordentlich. Sind vermutlich eh die einzige „Schwachstelle“. Aber dann weißte auch gleich, wo du am besten tunen kannst. Und dafür bietet das Raven mE mehr Potential


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (26. August 2018)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Solltest du auf die Gewichte schielen: wäre ich bei Canyon etwas vorsichtig mit der Angabe. Die 11,8 beim Raven klingen dagegen mehr als realistisch, wahrscheinlich wiegen die Laufräder ordentlich. Sind vermutlich eh die einzige „Schwachstelle“. Aber dann weißte auch gleich, wo du am besten tunen kannst. Und dafür bietet das Raven mE mehr Potential



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Gegen welche Laufräder würdest du diese eintauschen? Sagen wir ich wäre bereit hier noch ca. 300€ zu investieren, falls es für das Geld noch etwas brauchbares gibt


----------



## mcmoskito (26. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Gegen welche Laufräder würdest du diese eintauschen? Sagen wir ich wäre bereit hier noch ca. 300€ zu investieren, falls es für das Geld noch etwas brauchbares gibt



Aus dem Bauch raus käme ich bei dem Budget zB auf einen Satz der 1900er von DT Swiss. Wobei ich da vielleicht lieber etwas sparen und später dann vielleicht noch 200 Euro drauflegen würde. Was Gebrauchtes hier aus dem Markt käme natürlich auch infrage. 

Persönlicher Tipp: Für 390 Euro gibt’s hin und wieder die Hope Tech XC. Fahr ich selbst seit ca 1 Jahr. Haben zwar noch etwas schmale Felgen (19,5), aber ich bin sonst rundum zufrieden bisher damit. Stehen bisher wie ne 1 und sind mit ~1750g auch gar nicht soo schwer. Und Nabenfarbe kann man sich auch noch aussuchen


----------



## Bejak (26. August 2018)

Na dann schau doch mal nach einem Rad, was fertig mit DT Swiss X1900 Spline aufgebaut ist. Das Jealous AL 9,0 zum Beispiel. Macht doch keinen Sinn, sich ein Rad zu kaufen und als erstes gleich den Radsatz zu tauschen.

(Mein ZR-Race hat die X1900 auch und kommt auf 11,6 kg, hab ich mal mit einer Kofferwaage gemessen, angegeben war es mit 10,9. Ich hatte aber mit Pedalen, Tacho und 2 Getränkehalter gewogen, und die Waage ist sicher auch nicht (mehr)100% genau.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoskito (26. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Macht doch keinen Sinn, sich ein Rad zu kaufen und als erstes gleich den Radsatz zu tauschen.



Keinen Sinn ergeben ehrlich gesagt höchstens solche pauschalen Aussagen. Ich habe noch nie bei einem neu gekauften Rad nicht irgendwas ausgetauscht. Warum auch bitte nicht?

Beispiel: habe mir letztes Jahr ein Procaliber 8 zugelegt, weil ich exakt diesen Rahmen haben wollte, mir aber nur das Farbschema dieses Modells gefiel. Die Ausstattung war für mich weitgehend ok, aber schlicht nicht voll zufriedenstellend. Also sind ohne einen Meter zu rollen, u.a. die Laufräder gleich runtergekommen. Für mich persönlich (für andere mag das anders aussehen) ist dieser Weg um Längen sinnvoller im Sinne von zufriedenstellend als wenn ich mir ein Rad mit einer mir vielleicht zu 95% eher zusagender Ausstattung zulege, das mir aber optisch und womöglich sogar noch von der Geo her nicht zu 100% zusagt. Ich würde ja auch nie den mir nicht passenden Sattel eines neuen Rades fahren, nur weil der halt da dran war. Es soll sogar Leute geben, die gleich mehrere Laufradsätze für ein Rad verwenden


----------



## mcmoskito (26. August 2018)

Übrigens wissen wir auch wenig über den TE. Für zB den - zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen - Fall, dass er son langer Lulatsch ist wie ich, käme das Radon überhaupt nicht infrage: Sitzrohr in 22“ viel zu kurz


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (26. August 2018)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Übrigens wissen wir auch wenig über den TE. Für zB den - zugegeben unwahrscheinlichen - Fall, dass er son langer Lulatsch ist wie ich, käme das Radon überhaupt nicht infrage: Sitzrohr in 22“ viel zu kurz


Also ich bin ca. 180 groß da sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben  allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass mir ein bekannter (Besitzer einer Fahrradwerkstatt seit 15 Jahren) von einem Radon abgeraten hat.


----------



## Bejak (26. August 2018)

Ich bin 1,82, mein ZR-Race ist in Größe L, passt perfekt.

Warum vom Radon abgeraten? Die XT-Schaltung ist die selbe wie bei einem Canyon, Cube, Specialized oder sonst eine andere Marke. Die X1900 Radsätze auch, die Gabel wird auch von allen anderen Herstellern eingesetzt, usw. Was also soll an Radon schlecht sein? 

Ja, ich lese den Radon-Thread auch mit, und sehe dass manche Leute Defekte und damit zusammen hängende Service Probleme haben. Ich denke aber, das sind eher Einzelfälle. Das kann einem überall passieren. Bisher hatte ich mit meinem Radon kein Problem, außer dass ich öfters mal nen Platten hatte, mehr als in den letzten 20 Jahren mit allen anderen Rädern, aber das kann ich nicht Radon ankreiden.


----------



## mcmoskito (26. August 2018)

Solange man bei Radon wenigstens immer wen erreicht, kann der Service schon mal nicht schlechter als bei Canyon sein


----------



## mcmoskito (26. August 2018)

Aus Jux hab ich jetzt auch mal etwas geschaut. Man findet ja derzeit echt eigentlich alles Mögliche in der Preisspanne: Speci Epic, BMC Teamelite, Cannondale FSI, Scott Scale, Giant XTC, Ghost Lector, Trek Procaliber, Simplon Cure... mal Alu, mal Carbon, mal SLX, mal XT, mal ne RS Reba, mal ne Fox 32, manche sportlich, manche komfortabler. So richtig irre viel tut sich das meistens nicht, bei einigen (Speci, BMC...) zahlst halt ein bisserl mehr für den Namen. 

Klar, PL-mäßig liegt ein Canyon bei sowas immer mit vorne. Gibt ja übrigens auch bereits nen Exceed ab 1700, gell. Vergleicht man da mal das wie das Raven 2000 Taler teure SL 6.0, stellt man aber fest, dass ersteres im Gegensatz zum Exceed immerhin ne komplette XT an Bord hat. Dafür dürften die Mavic wohl immer noch etwas tauglicher sein als diese Rodi Dingenskirchen (zugegeben: kenn ich nicht). Mir scheint aber, dass 2000 für das Raven kein schlechter Kurs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Downhilll (27. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten!
wären das dann diese hier? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-x1900-spline-29-cl-laufradsatz-716769
Sprich passen diese mit dem R.A.T. System von Focus zusammen?


----------



## mcmoskito (27. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten!
> wären das dann diese hier? https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/dt-swiss-x1900-spline-29-cl-laufradsatz-716769
> Sprich passen diese mit dem R.A.T. System von Focus zusammen?



Nein. Das Gabel hat laut den Angaben im link nen Boost-Maß (15*110). Weil aber der Hinterbau das normale 142x12-Maß hat, macht das die Sache etwas diffiziler...


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (27. August 2018)

Könnt ihr mir Mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele nennen, die am besten auch noch zur Bereifung passen, sodass nur die Laufräder getauscht werden müssen?


----------



## mcmoskito (27. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Mal ein paar konkrete Beispiele nennen, die am besten auch noch zur Bereifung passen, sodass nur die Laufräder getauscht werden müssen?



Um beim erwähnten zu bleiben:

DT Swiss:
Vorderrad
Hinterrad
Das VR ist die "X"-(also XC), das HR die "M"- (also AM) Variante. Letztere hat 2,5mm mehr Innenweite. Das is natürlich kein Muss, ich hab's nur grad auf Anhieb nicht anders einzeln gefunden.

Hope:
Vorderrad
Hinterrad
Die Hope gibt's zum gleichen Preis auch noch in einer Enduro-Variante. Sind schwerer/stabiler + mit mehr Maulweite (25mm)

Beide Kombis liegen so bei 350 bis 400 Euro. Wie gesagt etwas schwieriger, zwei unterschiedliche Einbaumaße in einem Satz zu bekommen. Für die RK-Bereifung sind die schmalen Felgen natürlich völlig hinreichend. 

Es spricht aber natülich auch nix dagegen, das Rad erstmal so zu fahren (denn fahren werden ja auch die verbauten Dinger), und dann die Augen offen zu halten, was einem so schönes über den Weg läuft  ...vielleicht sind die Rodi-Teile auch qualitativ gar nicht so weit weg von den DT 1900er...


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (29. August 2018)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Um beim erwähnten zu bleiben:
> 
> DT Swiss:
> Vorderrad
> ...



würde mich vorraussichtlich für diesen Satz entscheiden. 
Was denkt ihr ist der Gewichtsunterschied zu den Rodi? Finde für den Satz überhaupt keine Angaben online.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mcmoskito (30. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> würde mich vorraussichtlich für diesen Satz entscheiden.
> Was denkt ihr ist der Gewichtsunterschied zu den Rodi? Finde für den Satz überhaupt keine Angaben online.
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Ich würde mal (ins Blaue) tippen, dass die Teile irgendwas um die 2000g wiegen. Vermutlich eher nen Tick mehr. Da schwimmen diese gern  verbauten Günstig-Dinger meistens rum.


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (30. August 2018)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Ich würde mal (ins Blaue) tippen, dass die Teile irgendwas um die 2000g wiegen. Vermutlich eher nen Tick mehr. Da schwimmen diese gern  verbauten Günstig-Dinger meistens rum.


Vielen Dank! 
Aber lohnen sich die 200g dann überhaupt?
Könnt ihr mir erklären, woran es liegt, dass das Bike:
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/focus-raven-max-pro-x0029089
1,5 kg weniger wiegt? der einzige Unterschied den ich erkenne sind die Laufräder.
Viele Grüße und danke für all die Antworten!


----------



## Bejak (30. August 2018)

Der Rahmen des Raven könnte auch leichter sein. Ich sehe bei dem Raven keine Schweißnähte, z.B. am Steuerkopf. könnte das evtl. Carbon sein?


----------



## Dr.Downhilll (30. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Der Rahmen des Raven könnte auch leichter sein. Ich sehe bei dem Raven keine Schweißnähte, z.B. am Steuerkopf. könnte das evtl. Carbon sein?


Sind beide aus Carbon


----------



## mcmoskito (30. August 2018)

Dr.Downhilll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Aber lohnen sich die 200g dann überhaupt?
> Könnt ihr mir erklären, woran es liegt, dass das Bike:
> https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/focus-raven-max-pro-x0029089
> ...



Hm tja, der Rahmen hat ne andere Bezeichnung, sind vielleicht ein paar g, ich kenn mich da aber bei Focus net aus. Bisserl andere Anbauteile (Stütze, Lenker...) und halt andere Laufräder. Werden schon ein paar g sein, aber 1,6k kommt mir auch hoch vor. Vielleicht treffen sie sich in der Realität etwas weiter in der Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (31. August 2018)

gelöscht. 
Antwort steht schon da


----------



## Grabo86 (22. September 2018)

Hallo erst mal, bin neu hier! 
Um mal beim neuen XC-Bike unter 2000 zu bleiben, da gäbe es das Rose Psycho Path 1 mit SLX-Komponenten und Carbon-Rahmen! https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-psycho-path-1-2671376?product_shape=fluo+yellowWas sind eure Meinungen zum Rose Psycho Path? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eins zu bestellen in diesem knalligen "in your face"- Gelb! Ich möchte mir endlich mal ein vernünftiges Fahrrad kaufen mit dem ich nach Feierabend ne Fitness-Runde drehen kann aber es sollte schon ein MTB-sein da ich auch mal durchs Gelände will und nicht so eingeschränkt sein will. Würde mich freuen ein paar Meinungen zu diesem Fahrrad hier zu lesen.


----------

